# Bubbles in my Whisper filter?



## ScuitoAmi150 (Nov 19, 2009)

I just got one of those Tetre Whisper filters for my 2.5g (the one that is made for a 3g) and when the water is pouring out of the top (which is above the water like the instructions say to) there is also bubbles coming out. 

I'm really confused by this. When I first got the tank I didn't wash it with soap, I used vinegar, so there should be absolutely no soap bubbles in the tank. I rinsed out the filter and the Bio-bag before placing it in the tank. 

If you lift up the lid the bubbles are coming from behind the bio-bag (not the side closest to where the water pours out). There is also now some bubbles lining the side of the tank (not made by my betta).

The bubbles don't look like they are soap bubbles, but I don't know. What are these bubbles and how do I get them to stop?


----------



## caleb (Apr 2, 2010)

*Normal*

those filters do that they push the water through the filter using bubbles. 
There is not much you can do about it some of the filter replacments will be harder for the water to get through then the exess bubbles just escape out the top and side no big deal just pop em if you do not like em.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Yep, mine did that too. It's just the way they are. The only thing for it is to try and get a smaller air pump. Not sure how big yours is. You could also try attaching a valve to decrease the flow.


----------



## ScuitoAmi150 (Nov 19, 2009)

Okay, thanks guys. =]


----------



## smallvle (Nov 23, 2009)

I had that same issue with mine, (and sorry if i'm starting to sound like a sales person, if anyone is getting sick of my TOM filter posts, but it IS an amazing little filter.) The whisper 3i falls off the suction cups and pulls that bubble garbage all the time. The best thing to do? Toss it and spend $12-$14 on a TOM internal mini filter. I can NOT get over how much better this was than that *stupid* Whisper filter that I fought with for almost a year. Believe me, it's not worth the trouble. the TOM is much quieter, adjustable, and works waaaay better for the same price. : )


----------

